# Forehead Wrinkles UGGHHHHHHH



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I've noticed that the most intrusive wrinkles seem to be those on your forehead (crow's feet are also annoying).

Here's the deal:

I've been working hard to fight them off without the use of Botox and I was wondering what others were doing to rid themselves of wrinkles (any success stories out there).

Personally, I have been following this skincare routine and I've noticed some progress:

BEDTIME ROUTINE: Cleanser -> Toner -> Glycolic Acid -> Retinol Serum

MORNING ROUTINE: Moisturizer/Sunscreen

I just started using glycolic acid and so we'll see if it'll make a difference or not (still too early to say).

I did notice that the use of retinol helps, but it hasn't "erased" my forehead wrinkles even though I've been religious about its use for months now.

I'm wondering what everyone else's experience has been and if anyone out there has truly conquered their wrinkles (especially the one's on the forehead).

Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 8, 2020)

(Please be mindful of where you start threads and make sure they're in the proper place. (I moved this to Skin & Bodycare.))

You cannot get rid of wrinkles anywhere on the face without resorting to Botox and/or plastic surgery. Just embrace them.


----------



## Margaret1994 (Jun 2, 2021)

I can recommend you to try Juvederm. My mum have used it 1 year ago and it really hepls her to restore facial contours and improve signs of aging. But there are a lot of fake drugs. It's very important to use original one.I also find one useful article about juvederm.
Also you must consult with doctor and make some allergic tests.


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 6, 2021)

Forehead wrinkles are caused by the action of the frontalis muscle on the forehead. This muscle contracts when we raise our eyebrows.


----------



## beautymedi (Nov 21, 2021)

Glowingsunshine55 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've noticed that the most intrusive wrinkles seem to be those on your forehead (crow's feet are also annoying).
> 
> ...


I think that's a good skin care routine and doesn't sound like you're overdoing anything. I've never tried Botox but I have a lot of friends (most of them) who get it and it does look good. I am considering it myself. Also I read this interesting article about it which makes it even more intriguing lol


----------



## angelica.brejt (Nov 23, 2021)

yes, without botox or other neurotoxins it's literally impossible to do anything about those pesky lines. creams do help to a certain degree, but there's a limit. they are still important in your day to day care, but they can't replace botox for sure


----------



## Maryy (Feb 23, 2022)

In some cases if lines are not deeply set into the skin, we can reverse them. For example, retinol stimulates collagen to help the skin resist wrinkling. Hyaluronic acid, can also temporarily plump up the look of lines.
You can also try to improve the health of your skin (limit the time you spend in the sun, use sunscreen, focus on healthy sleep, exercise regularly and stay hydrated)


----------



## arronbailey (Friday at 6:38 AM)

Botox helps even in very severe cases. Smoothing wrinkles and improving the condition of the skin is painstaking work that takes time. Do not expect instant results.


----------

